
Companies Don’t Always Need a Purpose Beyond Profit - ohjeez
https://hbr.org/2019/05/companies-dont-always-need-a-purpose-beyond-profit
======
bediger4000
I suppose that's true, but don't companies have a lot of purposes? I mean
there's liability protection, aggregation of contracts, satisfying manager's
and CxO's desire to exert power over their employees, and the company's own
weird continuing existence.

